# Chestnuts



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

It is time to park my car farther down the driveway, the chestnuts are coming down. I was gone for the weekend, so I had a lot to pick up today. Almost two five gallon buckets full just for today  I couldn't resist throwing a few in the oven for a snack. 

Does anyone else have chestnuts? And how do you store yours? I have heard that they don't have a very long shelf life. Usually I roast a bucket or two for myself and sell the rest, but I would like to try keeping all that I can this year. Thoughts?


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I've never tried it because we don't have chestnuts here (they don't like our winters) but I have a friend who roasts them, wraps them in aluminum foil and says they keep for several months. That's the closest to long term for chestnuts that I've encountered


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've read that after cooking you can freeze them for several months.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We keep ours in the bottom of the frig, where they will keep rather well for a few months. But more times than not, ours will be gone before they go bad...

We don't care for them roasted, just crack open and eat.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...chestnuts roasting on a open fire...

I have that song in my head now..but it all sounds good.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Mmmmm, they were yummy. Sometimes I boil them so the shells come off easier, but I like them better roasted  

Andi do you cook yours first?

I'll try keeping them both in the fridge and the freezer and see how I make out. I wish there was a better way in the event that there was no electric  There's buckets and buckets of nuts coming out of the trees. We have hazelnuts and walnuts also. I do freeze the walnuts once harvested and the hazelnuts seem to keep through the end of spring in the pantry. 

I wish we could grow peantus up north, that would be fabulous!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

redhorse said:


> Andi do you cook yours first?


No ... I keep a bowl full on the table (along with a knife and cutting board) and munch.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have developed a storage method for chestnuts that convert them to a high protein, low fat source of nutrition. It took several years to develop this method of storage and is working very well. I don't need any special storage like refrigeration or dehydrating. I used to sell my chestnuts for $9.00 a pound but, that was too much of a bother to remove the husks, bag them and take them to sell. 
The truth. The freakin' squirrels strip my trees before I can get to them. they manage to decimate 6 chestnut trees without me getting 1 dang nut. This will change this winter though. We are going to rid the area of as many squirrels as possible this year. Not only do they get the nuts, they get my apricots and peaches and grapes. whatever isn't nailed down.
Rant over.....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Squirrel ... fried up with some gravy.

Now that is a meal.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Squirrel ... fried up with some gravy.
> 
> Now that is a meal.


Yep, squirrel potpie sounds good... :sssh:


----------

